# Garage Floor Epoxy



## jeepcj3 (Jul 15, 2010)

I want to use TileClad 2 part hot solvent epoxy on a 2-car garage floor. The floor was painted about 20 years ago, I don't know the product. How important is it to completely remove the old paint before applying TileClad? The old paint is about 50% worn off. I am having lots of trouble with the floor grinder, about 7 hours grinding and still the old paint is not all gone.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

its only important if its important for the new coating not to fail.


----------



## NACE (May 16, 2008)

Check to make sure that what is on the floor is compatible with the epoxy you are using. If what is on the floor is an alkyd, then hot solvents will soften the existing coating. What kind of grinder are you using and what is the abrasive? 7 hours seems like a lot. How many sq ft? Generally never put high performance coatings over low performance. How many coats of Tile Clad are you installing? Check with Xylene to see if the old coating softens. You may not have a compatibility issue if it is taking you this long to grind and only have 50% removed.


----------



## jeepcj3 (Jul 15, 2010)

Is there a chemical stripper that would do the job better? I am using stones in the floor grinder and I haven't had anyone locally whose able to tell me why it's taking so long either.

Thanks


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

If by stones you mean the diamond blades.....those aren't for stripping. You need the star bits....they look like sharp stars on a wheel that rotate around ( sorry, best description I could think of ) it will leave chips behind that you can sweep up.


----------



## Floorgal (Sep 17, 2010)

NACE has the right idea. If the existing coating was a 2-part epoxy and is adhering that well, you might be ok with feather edging the existing coating, perhaps etching the opened areas to make sure all dust and particles are off and then moving ahead with the appropriate system primer. But, as NACE said, it's vital to know if old and new are compatible. So test patch a small are to be safe.


----------

